# Problem z kompilacją x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-3.2.8

## Pryka

Jak w temacie mam problem z kompilacją owego pakietu, zgłosiłem buga, ale tam jakoś też nie idzie im rozwiązanie problemu, żeby się nie powtarzać tutaj są wszystkie informacje https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=333601 byłbym naprawdę wdzięczny za pomoc.

----------

